# Bike Marathon in Wiesbaden- Kommt Alle!



## Wiesibada (26. Juni 2013)

Hey Leute!

Ich komme aus Wiesbaden und bin dort seit ca. 4 Jahren fast täglich am Biken. Bin letztes Jahr zum ersten Mal den Wiesbaden Bike Marathon gefahren. Die Mittelstrecke war ne echte Herausforderung und auch trailmäßig wars echt nicht schlecht.
Da die Wiesbadener Kollegen den Marathon dieses Jahr zum 2. Mal ausrichten, wollte ich an dieser Stelle mal nen Aufruf starten:

Leute, kommt alle *am 24./25.08.* zum *Wiesbaden Bike Marathon 2013*, es lohnt sich! 

Die haben dieses Jahr auch 5 Strecken im Angebot, da ist bestimmt für jeden was dabei. Auch das Festival Gelände (Trailrun, Kidsrace und Testival am Vortag) im Nerotal hat wirklich Potenzial, finde ich.

http://www.wiesbadenbikemarathon.de/

https://www.facebook.com/WiesbadenBikeMarathon


Würde mich freuen, wenn viele von euch kommen.
Bis dahin- Kette rechts!


----------



## chipbike (26. Juni 2013)

Ich war letztes Jahr auch dabei, war echt ein tolles Rennen mit brutalen Anstiegen und tollen Trails und vom restlichen Programm auch super (und das trotz sturzflutartigem Regen an dem Tag)!
Werde auf jeden Fall dieses mal auch dabei sein, vielleicht auch beim Tag davor bei Trailrun. Bis zum 24. oder 25. dann!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zett78 (27. Juni 2013)

Leider dieses Jahr in den Ferien in NRW, echt blöd!
Weil ansonsten auch alle Rennen der MTB Challenge AUßERHALB der Ferien liegen


----------



## a.nienie (27. Juni 2013)

hauptsache das wetter ist besser 

*ach so:* startnummern am SA holen macht sinn.


----------



## szwitti (27. Juni 2013)

möchte in diesem jahr erstmals in wiesbaden starten; lang oder ultra. gibt es bereits streckenpläne?


----------



## Wiesibada (29. Juni 2013)

@ szwitti und alle, die es interessiert:

Ich habe mal nachgefragt: Die Streckenpläne werden wohl leider nicht rausgegeben  Finde ich auch schade. Hat wohl damit zu tun, dass die Strecke nur unter der Vorgabe genehmigt wurde, dass sie nur am Wettkampftag befahren wird.

So weit ich weiß, gab es letztes Jahr schon Beschwerden und Probleme, weil die Wege im Nerotal nach der Veranstaltung (---> Regen, aufgeweicht....) eher schlecht aussahen.

Ist halt in Wiesbaden bestimmt schwer, das überhaupt mit den Behörden abzustimmen...

Ansonsten ähnelt die Strecke wohl der vom letzten Jahr. Bei der Lang distanz werden 2 Runden über den Kellerskopf gefahren, bei der Uktradistanz sogar 3.

http://www.wiesbadenbikemarathon.de/?id=110


----------



## taylor (29. Juni 2013)

Zumindest ein Höhenprofil wäre nicht schlecht!


----------



## mtbmarcus (24. August 2013)

Ist der Regen in Wiesbaden schon angekommen
Ich habe mir allerdings vorgenommen auch bei Regen die 40km abzufahren. Hatte dieses Jahr noch keine Schlammschlacht

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## knartzt (24. August 2013)

Es regnet seit 2 Stunden. Staubig wird die Strecke nicht.

Grüße


----------



## mtbmarcus (25. August 2013)

Da hatten die Wiesbadener aber heute Glück mit dem Wetter. Die meisten sollten wohl ohne Regen durchgekommen sein. Einige Langstreckenfahrer die länger unterwegs waren haben wohl noch etwas abbekommen.
Ansonsten war die Strecke besser als gedacht fahrbar. Ich bin die 40km gefahren. Diese sollte ja eigentlich 1400hm haben. Allerdings waren es letztendlich nur 1100hm. War aber auch OK. War mir bei KM34 nur nicht sicher was ich machen soll. Gas geben? Oder geht´s doch noch mal auf den letzten Kilometern 300HM hoch?
Letztendlich war die Veranstaltung absolut OK. Ergebnis hab ich noch keins. Mal sehen wann die Listen online sind. Gab wohl das eine oder andere kleine Problem.

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## RheinMain-Gaga (25. August 2013)

Ich bin auch die 40km gefahren und muss sagen, dass die Streckenführung schon ziemlich gut war. Krasse Anstiege und einige sehr nette Passagen. Der Bullau Bikemarathon hat mir jedoch was die Strecke angeht um ein Vielfaches besser gefallen. 

Was mir sonst noch aufgefallen ist... also dieses Wiesbadener Volk.... Es ist irgendwie schicker, elitärer, teuer und ähnliches. Nicht so mein Ding.

 für die Organisatoren. Habt ein gutes Rennen veranstaltet!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbmarcus (25. August 2013)

RheinMain-Gaga schrieb:


> Ich bin auch die 40km gefahren und muss sagen, dass die Streckenführung schon ziemlich gut war. Krasse Anstiege und einige sehr nette Passagen. Der Bullau Bikemarathon hat mir jedoch was die Strecke angeht um ein Vielfaches besser gefallen.
> 
> Was mir sonst noch aufgefallen ist... also dieses Wiesbadener Volk.... Es ist irgendwie schicker, elitärer, teuer und ähnliches. Nicht so mein Ding.
> 
> für die Organisatoren. Habt ein gutes Rennen veranstaltet!!!



Du mußt natürlich schon bedenken daß Bullau brottrocken war. Da ist jede Strecke spaßiger. Die Strecke in Wiesbaden würde ich gerne mal bei trockenen Verhältnissen und mit der jetzigen Streckenkenntnis fahren
Hat schon jemand Ergebnisse gesehen?

Ach ja. Wiesbaden ist wie Du schon gesagt hast etwas anders. Merkt man echt. Aber nicht negativ. Wo sieht man schon mal live ein Damen-Hockey-Spiel

Viele Grüße
Marcus


----------



## Blut Svente (25. August 2013)

die Zeitmessung war leider Indiskutabel!!!  Bei den hohen Startpreisen sollte eine funktionierende Zeitmessung gegeben sein. Ehrlich gesagt bin ich eher der Meinung das die Ergebnisse eher eine Schätzung als eine Messung sind.  Strecke war gut. Die restliche Orga auch! Gruss Tischi


----------



## Ducatist69 (25. August 2013)

Blut Svente schrieb:


> die Zeitmessung war leider Indiskutabel!!!  Bei den hohen Startpreisen sollte eine funktionierende Zeitmessung gegeben sein. Ehrlich gesagt bin ich eher der Meinung das die Ergebnisse eher eine Schätzung als eine Messung sind.  Strecke war gut. Die restliche Orga auch! Gruss Tischi


----------



## schistel (26. August 2013)

...wo konntet ihr denn die Ergebnisse finden? Stehen die schon irgendwo im Netz?


----------



## ck-master (26. August 2013)

Hallo

Ich kann die Ergebnisse auch nirgens finden.


----------



## Deleted274990 (26. August 2013)

Ich fand die Veranstaltung auch sehr gelungen. 
Die Strecke war abwechslungsreich und gut ausgeschildert. 
Jedoch hätte man den Veranstaltungsort besser beschildern können, es war garnicht so leicht die VA ohne Anschrift zu finden.
Weiter fand ich persönlich die Verpflegungsstation relative spät.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schoeppi (26. August 2013)

Schön das es euch gefallen hat.

Positiv: das Wetter hat gehalten und die Bodenverhältnisse waren ok.

Negativ:
-Hm Angaben völlig falsch. Damit ist eine Renneinteilung kaum machbar.
Die Langstreckler oder gar die Ultradistanz-Fahrer müssten Abweichungen von 500Hm oder mehr gehabt haben. 
Vielleicht meldet sich einer dazu.

-Die Beschilderung war mässig.

-Streckenposten grossteils demotiviert.
 Kaum einer hat mal den Weg gewiesen, statt dessen lieber auf dem Handy rumgetippt.
 Aber sie hätten es auch kaum gekonnt da die Startnummern nur durch winzige   Punkte nach den verschiedenen Distanzen gekennzeichnet waren. Das war praktisch nicht zu erkennen.

- Den Bikewash musste man suchen, war ewig weit weg.

-Zeitnahme
 Bezahlt haben wir für Transpondermessung, und zwar kräftig.
 Ich zweifle allerdings daran das die auch durchgeführt wurde.
 Warum wurde im Ziel alles nochmal per Hand gemacht?

- Keine Ergebnisse im Aushang (spricht für die Version per Hand).
  Auch sonst noch keine Ergebnisse bisher.

-Streckenführung, na ja. 
Ich kenne mich da gut aus, ist Heimrevier. 
Leider wurde fast immer da wo es in die interessanten Trails abgegangen wäre auf eine langweilige Passage geleitet.

-Streckenvorbereitung mangelhaft.
 Bei allen Marathons im Umkreis machen sich die Veranstalter sehr viel Arbeit.
 Bestes Beispiel die Jungs vom Sebamed Bike Day.
 Hier wurden Baumstämme einfach liegen gelassen quer über dem Weg.
 Zumindest könnte man sie besser überfahrbar machen.
 Ein Ast von etwa einem Meter Länge lag sinnlos im Weg herum.
 Denn hätte man mit einem Handgriff zur Seite werfen können.
 Statt dessen wurde er angesprüht.

Mein Fazit:
wäre der Marathon nicht im meiner unmittelbaren Nähe, ich würde dafür keine
50km anreisen.

P.S.: am Samstag beim Kids-Race, zählt zur Rhein-Main Stadtmeisterschaft, wurde die Altersklasse U9 eine Runde länger fahren gelassen als vorgesehen.
Ist scheints schwierig bis 4 zu zählen.
Wäre als Einzelfall ja verzeihlich.
Aber solche Fehler passieren beim RSC Wiesbaden jedes mal.
Und nur beim RSC Wiesbaden.
Alle anderen bekommen das hin.


----------



## ck-master (26. August 2013)

Ja zum Teil gebe ich Dir Recht,
die Organisation war wirklich eine Katastrophe,
zumindest bei diesem unverschämt hohen Startgeld.
Das bekommen Erbeskopf , Schinderhannes und co. für deutlich weniger Geld, wesentlich besser hin.

Die Höhenmeter stimmten wirklich nicht. Ich hatte auf der Langstrecke fast 200hm zu wenig.


----------



## schoeppi (26. August 2013)

Update:

hier die Erklärung zur Zeitmessung auf der Facebook-Seite des Veranstalters:

"Leider hatten wir gestern  mit einem Systemabsturz der Zeitmessung zu kämpfen, was dazu führte, dass die  Siegerehrungen und die Ergebnislisten erst mit großer Verspätung verfügbar  waren.
Diesen technischen  Defekt bitten wir euch, zu entschuldigen.

Die Ergebnisse werden heute Abend auf der Homepage www.wiesbadenbikemarathon.de verfügbar sein."


Auch sowas kann passieren, klar.
Trotzdem passt es irgendwie ins Bild.


Noch eine Anekdote zum RSC Wiesbaden:
im letzten Jahr wurde beim City-Kriterium die Altersklasse U17 eine Runde zu früh abgewunken. Auch das war ein Meisterschaftslauf.
Und das trotz elektronischen Rundenzählers.
Was klappt da eigentlich bei denen?


----------



## talybont (26. August 2013)

Da ich die kleinste Runde gefahren bin (sogar als schnellster), ein paar Anmerkungen von mir:


schoeppi schrieb:


> Positiv: das Wetter hat gehalten und die Bodenverhältnisse waren ok.


Sagenhaftes Glück!!!!



schoeppi schrieb:


> Negativ:
> -Hm Angaben völlig falsch. Damit ist eine Renneinteilung kaum machbar.
> Die Langstreckler oder gar die Ultradistanz-Fahrer müssten Abweichungen von 500Hm oder mehr gehabt haben.
> Vielleicht meldet sich einer dazu.


Angaben waren für den Shorttrack korrekt. Langstrecke ca. 200 hm zu wenig.



schoeppi schrieb:


> -Die Beschilderung war mässig.


fand ich IO.



schoeppi schrieb:


> -Streckenposten grossteils demotiviert.
> Kaum einer hat mal den Weg gewiesen, statt dessen lieber auf dem Handy rumgetippt.
> Aber sie hätten es auch kaum gekonnt da die Startnummern nur durch winzige   Punkte nach den verschiedenen Distanzen gekennzeichnet waren. Das war praktisch nicht zu erkennen.


stimmt - beim Laufmarathon waren sie motivierter.



schoeppi schrieb:


> - Den Bikewash musste man suchen, war ewig weit weg.


naja, 300 m 



schoeppi schrieb:


> -Zeitnahme
> Bezahlt haben wir für Transpondermessung, und zwar kräftig.
> Ich zweifle allerdings daran das die auch durchgeführt wurde.
> Warum wurde im Ziel alles nochmal per Hand gemacht?


Hatten schon vorher auf technische Probleme hingewiesen.



schoeppi schrieb:


> - Keine Ergebnisse im Aushang (spricht für die Version per Hand).
> Auch sonst noch keine Ergebnisse bisher.


stimmt



schoeppi schrieb:


> -Streckenführung, na ja.
> Ich kenne mich da gut aus, ist Heimrevier.
> Leider wurde fast immer da wo es in die interessanten Trails abgegangen wäre auf eine langweilige Passage geleitet.


Ein Zugeständnis wegen Sicherheit. Man muss sie ja auch genehmigt bekommen.



schoeppi schrieb:


> -Streckenvorbereitung mangelhaft.
> Bei allen Marathons im Umkreis machen sich die Veranstalter sehr viel Arbeit.
> Bestes Beispiel die Jungs vom Sebamed Bike Day.
> Hier wurden Baumstämme einfach liegen gelassen quer über dem Weg.
> ...


Mich hat nur der fette Baum gestört, den man einfach mit Flatterband umwickelt hatte. Der Rest war IO. Wir fahren hier ja nicht Rennrad. Hatte vortags auch noch Kleinzeugs entfernt - aber es gibt halt immer wieder ein paar.....



schoeppi schrieb:


> Aber solche Fehler passieren beim RSC Wiesbaden jedes mal.
> Und nur beim RSC Wiesbaden.
> Alle anderen bekommen das hin.


Nein, dass habe ich schon überall erlebt, auch beim 24h in Duisburg!

mfg,
Armin


----------



## Kastel67 (26. August 2013)

Wiesbaden Bike Marathon
Ergebnisliste AK Marathon - Langstrecke

SEN1

1. 14 Stefan Walter 1982 m 2:23:55,1
2. 42 Marc Prins 1973 m 2:56:07,4

Super Leistung von Herrn Walter .... fast 30 Minuten schneller als alle anderen Fahrer der AK-Plätze 1 und 2 ... da sollte man(n) so fair sein und sich melden.


----------



## Berrrnd (26. August 2013)

die ultradistanz wurde angeblich auch in 3 stunden bezwungen.


----------



## powderJO (26. August 2013)

vielleicht weiß er gar nix von seinem "glück" - aufgegeben, dummerweise aber dennoch über die zeitmessung gefahren, ins auto eingestiegen und nach hause gedüst ... klassiker ...


----------



## schoeppi (26. August 2013)

Habe gerade nochmal auf der Seite geschaut.

Die Höhenprofile weichen von der ursprünglichen Angaben ab.
Demnach war die 30km Distanz mit 1100Hm ausgewiesen,
die 40km Distanz mit 1450.

Die Höhenprofile welche erst 18.08. eingestellt wurden zeigen aber andere,
korrektere Werte.

Jeder der nicht nach dem 18.08. nochmal nachgeschaut hat ist also von falschen Werten ausgegangen, so wie ich.


----------



## knartzt (26. August 2013)

Hallo,
hat jemand am Sonntag die Strecke aufgezeichnet?

Grüße


----------



## Deleted274990 (26. August 2013)

knartzt schrieb:


> Hallo,
> hat jemand am Sonntag die Strecke aufgezeichnet?
> 
> Grüße


 

Die 30km Strecke kann ich anbieten.




Mittlerweile sind die Ergebnisse auch Online:

http://www.wiesbadenbikemarathon.de/?id=160

Meine Zeit weicht laut meinen Aufzeichnungen (Handy & Fahrrad Computer) 15min ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbmarcus (26. August 2013)

k_star schrieb:


> die ultradistanz wurde angeblich auch in 3 stunden bezwungen.



Knapp eine Stunde schneller als ein bekanntermaßen schneller Christian Schneidawind
Aber ich sehe es so. Einzelne Sachen sind bestimmt zu verbessern. Aber alles in allem fand ich die Veranstaltung gut.
Ich weise auch immer wieder gerne darauf hin. Erst einmal selber so eine Veranstaltung auf die Beine stellen, dann kann man auch meckern.
Alleine schon die Aussage das die Strecke an interessanten Abschnitten vorbeigeleitet wurde disqualifiziert. Hier ist wohl jedem klar der nur mit leicht geöffneten Augen durch die Welt geht das es hier um Genehmigungen geht.

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## storchicycling (26. August 2013)

powderJO schrieb:


> vielleicht weiÃ er gar nix von seinem "glÃ¼ck" - aufgegeben, dummerweise aber dennoch Ã¼ber die zeitmessung gefahren, ins auto eingestiegen und nach hause gedÃ¼st ... klassiker ...



Wenn man das Siegertreppchen aufsucht und sich ablichten lÃ¤sst, ist es mehr als eindeutig das man von seinem GlÃ¼ck wuÃte.
Anderer Seits kann es sein, das man nicht wuÃte fehlgeleitet worden zu sein und die Ergebnislisten hingen ja nicht aus, sonst wÃ¤hre es sicher aufgefallen â¦


----------



## schoeppi (26. August 2013)

Weiss jemand wie der Urkunden-Druck funktioniert?


----------



## Berrrnd (26. August 2013)

wenn man die durchschnittsgeschwindigkeiten der ersten der verschiedenen strecken miteinander vergleicht, sollten größere abweichungen eigentlich auffallen. 

ob 50 oder 100 km. der schnitt differiert normalerweise nicht sehr stark.


gerade gestern erlebt.
33 km - 1h16min
66 km - 2h32min

schnitt also gleich.


----------



## powderJO (26. August 2013)

storchicycling schrieb:


> Wenn man das Siegertreppchen aufsucht und sich ablichten lässt, ist es mehr als eindeutig das man von seinem Glück wußte.



das ist dann echt assi.


----------



## Kastel67 (26. August 2013)

Stand 13:56 Uhr sind die Ergebnislisten nicht mehr online ... werden wohl neu geschätzt.


----------



## schoeppi (26. August 2013)

Kastel67 schrieb:


> Stand 13:56 Uhr sind die Ergebnislisten nicht mehr online ... werden wohl neu geschätzt.



Ist ja wie bei einer Präsidentschaftswahl in Afrika....


----------



## Kastel67 (26. August 2013)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Ist ja wie bei einer Präsidentschaftswahl in Afrika....



Oder einem anderen Drittweltstaat genannt Florida/USA.


----------



## storchicycling (26. August 2013)

Kastel67 schrieb:


> Oder einem anderen Drittweltstaat genannt Florida/USA.



Jeden Tag ein neuer Sieger!
Hoffentlich geht beim Versand der Siegerpräsente nix schief


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## talybont (26. August 2013)

storchicycling schrieb:


> Jeden Tag ein neuer Sieger!
> Hoffentlich geht beim Versand der Siegerpräsente nix schief



Habe meins schon  nicht das ich es zurückgeben muss?


----------



## HairyGlory (26. August 2013)

Für mich war das mein erster "Wettkampf". Bin auch nur den Shorttrack gefahren... Muss dazu sagen, dass ich mich erst in der 30 KM Distanz angemeldet hatte. Da man nach ein Paar Wochen dann auch mal die Höhenmeter dazu geschrieben hat, habe ich mich dann doch für die Shorttrack Variante entschieden... Die 30er Distanz waren damals noch 1200 HM, dann vor kurzem wurde es wieder auf 850 ca. korrigiert.  Nach knapp 6 Wochen, 4 Email-Versuchen (Falsche Adresse auf der Inet-Seite) 4 Telefonaten mit Hr. Voss oder Voos sowie einer weiteren Email... (Leider gab es ein Problem wegen den Starter Shirts bitte geben Sie uns Ihre Größe noch einmal durch).. Auf diese Mail antwortete ich mit der Bitte um Abänderung in die Shorttrack Klasse...

Startnummernausgabe war angeblich von 6 - 10... Um 8 hieß es dann, der mit den Starterlisten schläft noch...-.-

Auf der Strecke hatte ich mich gefühlt auf Platz 5-10 vorgekämpft und bin dann falsch abgebogen... Kein Streckenposten da gewesen... Bin dann 30 KM gefahren statt 21... Das hat mich echt dermaßen geärgert... Vorher hatte mich ein Streckposten falsch geschickt und mich hätte es bei der Aktion beinahe zerrißen...

Der Moderator im Ziel soll auch nur Mist erzählt haben... Er komme ja aus dem Rennradsport, habe von MTB keine Ahnung... Ja super...

Zeitmessung wurde ja schon erwähnt...

Wie gesagt, für mich war es sehr ärgerlich...


----------



## talybont (26. August 2013)

Es mag an meiner Ortskenntnis liegen, aber die Strecke war ausreichend markiert. Es gab nur eine Streckenteilung zwischen Shorttrack und Kurzstrecke, welche sogar mit zwei Streckenposten besetzt war. Ansonsten standen zusätzlich zur weißen (und roten) Markierung auf dem Boden überall gelbe Richtungsweiser. Die haben gepasst!

Schade, dass Du dich dennoch verfahren hast.


----------



## HairyGlory (26. August 2013)

talybont schrieb:


> Es mag an meiner Ortskenntnis liegen, aber die Strecke war ausreichend markiert. Es gab nur eine Streckenteilung zwischen Shorttrack und Kurzstrecke, welche sogar mit zwei Streckenposten besetzt war. Ansonsten standen zusätzlich zur weißen (und roten) Markierung auf dem Boden überall gelbe Richtungsweiser. Die haben gepasst!
> 
> Schade, dass Du dich dennoch verfahren hast.


 
Im Nachhinein muss ich zugeben, war eine weiße Linie da, die eigentlich den Weg markiert hat. Aber in meinem "Adrenalin-Wahn" habe ich wohl einfach den Kopf ausgeschaltet. Ich habe bis zu diesem Punkt ehrlich gesagt nur auf Schilder geachtet, nicht auf Bodenmarkierungen :/

Was ich oben vergessen habe zu erwähnen, was mich wirklich gestört hat... Dass die Höhenprofile erst so kurz vor dem Termin veröffentlicht wurden.. Sowie dass die KM & HM Angaben teilweise um 40% Kurzstrecke von 1200 auf 8xx HM geschwankt haben zwischen Veröffentlichungstermin der Ausschreibung und dem Wettkampftag...


----------



## talybont (26. August 2013)

Ich frage mich immer, wie solche Höhenangaben ermittelt werden. Entweder gehen deren Tachos oder Garmins nach dem Mond, oder mache Abschnitte werden mehrfach gefahren (weil sie so schön waren).
Wenn ich z.B. die Daten nach garmin Connect einlese, kann ich Höhenkorrekturen deaktivieren - und das ganze sieht schon viel gemäßigter aus.
Im Gegensatz zu Wiesbaden waren es in Eppstein ca. 10% mehr Höhenmeter.


----------



## Wiesibada (26. August 2013)

So Leute, um noch mal bisschen was klarzustellen  :



> Streckenposten grossteils demotiviert.
> Kaum einer hat mal den Weg gewiesen, statt dessen lieber auf dem Handy rumgetippt.


Vlt. war ich der Streckenposten... Ich bekenne mich schuldig: Ich habe aus organisatorischen Gründen kurz auf dem handy getippt. Sonst habe ich sowohl den weg gewiesen als auch angefeuert.



> Zeitnahme
> Bezahlt haben wir für Transpondermessung, und zwar kräftig.


Ich verstehe den Ärger über die fehlerhafte Zeitmessung vollkommen, ärgert mich auch immer bei den Rennen. Bezahlt habt ihr aber nicht nur dafür, sondern auch für viele Kleionigkeiten, die jetzt eher untergehen (satte siegerprämien, freibier etc..)
Letztes Jahr haben die Profis die Zeitmessung verhauen. Deshalb wurde die wohl dieses jahr selbst gemacht.



> Streckenführung, na ja.
> Ich kenne mich da gut aus, ist Heimrevier.
> Leider wurde fast immer da wo es in die interessanten Trails abgegangen wäre auf eine langweilige Passage geleitet.


Wir (Ich) kennen uns in diesem Wald SEHR gut aus, besonders auch in Sachen Trails. Wie schon gesagt: Da wird vom Forstamt NICHTS aber auch GARNICHTS genehmigt. Und wenn wirs trotzdem machen, ist der Trail eine Woche danach PLATT. Wir durften ja dieses jahr nicht mal mehr den Philosophenweg und die Serpentinen auf den Neroberg reinnehmen. 



> Streckenvorbereitung mangelhaft.
> Bei allen Marathons im Umkreis machen sich die Veranstalter sehr viel Arbeit.
> Bestes Beispiel die Jungs vom Sebamed Bike Day.
> Hier wurden Baumstämme einfach liegen gelassen quer über dem Weg.
> ...


Ich kenne die Strecke inzwischen sehr gut. Bin sie mehrmals mit dem MTB abgefahren, aber konnte beim Rennen dann nicht starten, weil ich mir seit Donnerstag das Wochenende mit 3h Schlaf pro Tag um die Ohren gehauen habe. Dann hat es geregnet und wir sind die Strecke NOCHMAL abgefahren und haben alles nachmarkiert...
Und wenn die Trails schon so langweilig sind, wie sie leider waren, dann kommt doch ein kleiner Bunnyhop/ ne kleine Kurve um den Baum sehr gelegen, oder???



> Aber solche Fehler passieren beim RSC Wiesbaden jedes mal.
> Und nur beim RSC Wiesbaden.
> Alle anderen bekommen das hin.


Die ganze Sache hatte mit dem RSC Wiesbaden eher peripher was zu tun und wurde zum größten Teil privat organisiert.

Eure Kritik ist teilweise wirklich BERECHTIGT. Aber es war doch dieses Jahr echt schon besser, als letztes Jahr, oder nicht? Ich sage nur: Ein MTB Marathon in Wiesbaden ist etwas GANZ anderes, als in Bullau, Neustadt, Schotten etc... Hier HILFT KEINER! Abgesehen von ein paar Streckenposten bestand das Team, das alles sowohl geplant als auch durchgeführt hat, aus höchstens 12 Leuten.

Ihr seit alle herzlich eingeladen, zu helfen (kostenlose Verpflegung, shirt etc. gabs dieses Jahr zuverlässig für jeden Helfer) damit es nächstes Jahr richtig gut wird!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HairyGlory (26. August 2013)

Ne Idee noch fuer naechstes Jahr. Die Unterscheidung der Teilnehmer durch die farbigen Punkte auf den Startnummern koennte man verbessern indem man entweder die Punkte groesser macht oder eindeutige Nummernkreise verwendet;-)


----------



## Blut Svente (26. August 2013)

...es war die TEUERSTE CTF die ich jemals gefahren bin. Letztes Jahr war es schon murks. Dieses Jahr wars ein Desaster!


----------



## powderJO (26. August 2013)

ich war nicht dabei und kann daher die veranstaltung an sich nicht beurteilen - aber ich fände es schon mehr als fair, wenigstens zur kenntnis zu nehmen, was wiesibada geschrieben hat.  und eins weiß ich sicher: in wiesbaden ist ziemlich viel enthusiasmus gefragt, überhaupt sowas auf die beine zu stellen. das sollte man anerkennen, auch wenn es vielleicht tatsächlich grund zum ärgern gab. 

und wie heißt es so schön: aller guten dinge sind drei. im nächsten jahr dann auf ein neues.


----------



## schoeppi (27. August 2013)

Also gut, ich relativiere meine Aussagen ein bisschen.

Das Problem mit den Genehmigungen war in der Form nicht klar.
Ich vergleiche eben mit anderen Marathons in der Umgebung, da scheint es wesentlich
einfacher zu sein.
Das aber das für Wiesbaden zuständige Forstamt überwiegend mit Vollpfosten besetzt ist wissen wir ja aufrgrund genügend anderer Dinge.

Die Bemerkung was die Streckenposten angeht galt aber für fast alle.
Das Tippen auf dem Handy war nur ein Beispiel.

Wie ein anderer auch schon geschrieben hat, die Wiesbadener sind sehr speziell.
Vorsichtig formuliert.
Ich kann mir gut vorstellen wie schwierig es da ist was auf die Beine zu stellen.

Aber nochmal zum fast schon militanten Forstamt.
Wir Mountainbiker tun niemandem was, schon gar nicht zerstören wir den Wald.
Wenn kleine, schmale Trails mit schwerem Gerät durchpflügt und zerfurcht werden, jede Menge Bäume umgesägt werden nur damit wir da nicht fahren können, dann hat man es bei den dafür verantwortlichen offenbar mit paranoiden Psychopathen zu tun.
Was solche Figuren genehmigen oder nicht würde mich am liebsten einen Sch****
interessieren.
Ich weiss, geht nicht, schon klar....


----------



## talybont (27. August 2013)

Wiesibada schrieb:


> Ich sage nur: Ein MTB Marathon in Wiesbaden ist etwas GANZ anderes, als in Bullau, Neustadt, Schotten etc... Hier HILFT KEINER! Abgesehen von ein paar Streckenposten bestand das Team, das alles sowohl geplant als auch durchgeführt hat, aus höchstens 12 Leuten.
> 
> Ihr seit alle herzlich eingeladen, zu helfen (kostenlose Verpflegung, shirt etc. gabs dieses Jahr zuverlässig für jeden Helfer) damit es nächstes Jahr richtig gut wird!



Das stimmt - das ist Wiesbaden. Hier schauen einen selbst die Passanten blöd an, die beim Rennen mit ihrem Vierbeiner und der Leine quer über den Weg im Weg rumstehen. Null Verständnis für Dritte. Aber das ist ein anderes Thema.

Die Strecke war gut, nicht viel schlechter als Eppstein. Die Ausschilderung hat gepasst, die Streckenposten haben an den Streckenteilungen den Weg gewiesen und auch angefeuert. Zwar nicht so euphorisch wie in Eppstein, aber sie haben!
Die Organisation war bis auf die Zeitnahme sehr gut.
Die Siegprämien waren m.M. nach sehr hochwertig, sowas habe ich nur noch beim 24h-Rennen in Duisburg so erlebt.
Also wer hier nur rummeckert, sollte nächstes Jahr einfach fernbleiben!

mfg,
Armin


----------



## freak13 (27. August 2013)

talybont schrieb:


> Die Siegprämien waren m.M. nach sehr hochwertig, sowas habe ich nur noch beim 24h-Rennen in Duisburg so erlebt.
> Also wer hier nur rummeckert, sollte nächstes Jahr einfach fernbleiben!



Keine Ahnung was Wiesbaden für Preise verteilt hat, aber Duisburg war doch ein Witz. Mein Siegerpreis ist direkt in die nächste Mülltonne gewandert


----------



## zoli325 (27. August 2013)

Ergebnisse sind nun wieder online!!
http://www.wiesbadenbikemarathon.de/?id=160

Gruß Zoli


----------



## talybont (27. August 2013)

freak13 schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung was Wiesbaden für Preise verteilt hat, aber Duisburg war doch ein Witz. Mein Siegerpreis ist direkt in die nächste Mülltonne gewandert


2004 - Deuter Giga Laptop Rucksack + Fäßchen Diebels (1. Platz)
2005 - weiß ich nicht mehr (3. Platz)
2006 - Uvex Helm (2. Platz)

nach 2006 bin ich keine 24h-Rennen mehr gefahren.


----------



## schoeppi (27. August 2013)

2004,2005,2006, das ist ja schon historisch!


----------



## Deleted274990 (27. August 2013)

Bilder sind auch schon Online

http://www.foto.murgas.de/thumbnails.php?album=188


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sir.race (27. August 2013)

Also ich bin zum ersten Mal einen Marathon gefahren, Short Track. Die Streckenposten waren zu beginn der Strecke etwas demotiviert, aber nach zwei bis drei Streckenposten haben die anderen zu mindestens angefeuert und die meisten auch den Weg gewiesen. 
Ich denke auch die Probleme bei der Zeitmessung können, gerade bei einem solch  kleinen Team, dass es ja in ihrer Freizeit zu unserem Vergnügen macht, halt mal passieren. Die sind halt auch keine Profis. Aus Fehlern lernt man.

Ansonsten finde ich die Beanstandungen Meckern auf hohem Niveau. Bike Wash schwer zu finden? Der Streckensprecher hat es glaub ich mehrmals gesagt, ausserdem, wenn du das Gelände verlassen wolltest, bist du eigentlich zwangsläufig dran vorbei gekommen. 

Einziger Kritikpunkt meinerseits: Die Durchsagen vor dem Start waren oft schwer verständlich. Das ist aber glaub ich schon direkt aufgefallen.

Ansonsten, Danke das Ihr das organisiert habt.


----------



## Kastel67 (27. August 2013)

Ich bin die Strecke heute noch mal abgefahren. Auf dem Neroberg, am Spielplatz am Abzweig zur Schranke steht noch ein großer gelber Pfeil.

Gruß k67


----------



## talybont (28. August 2013)

schoeppi schrieb:


> 2004,2005,2006, das ist ja schon historisch!


Damals war ich noch jung und hatte Zeit 
Heute bin ich nur noch "und"


----------



## Deleted274990 (28. August 2013)

Kann jemand sagen, wann die Zeitmessung begann ? Zur Startzeit oder wurde der Sender beim durchfahren des Startbereich aktiviert


----------



## Blut Svente (28. August 2013)

areosol schrieb:


> Kann jemand sagen, wann die Zeitmessung begann ? Zur Startzeit oder wurde der Sender beim durchfahren des Startbereich aktiviert



 Zeitmessung???


----------



## talybont (29. August 2013)

Bilder sind online.


----------



## HairyGlory (29. August 2013)

talybont schrieb:


> Bilder sind online.


 
Leider mit dickem Logo des Fotografen drauf. Dachte das wäre im Startpreis enthalten...


----------



## talybont (29. August 2013)

HairyGlory schrieb:


> Leider mit dickem Logo des Fotografen drauf. Dachte das wäre im Startpreis enthalten...



geh und sieh auf www.wiesbadenbikemarathon.de nach - da sind die Bilder ohne Logo!


----------



## HairyGlory (29. August 2013)

talybont schrieb:


> geh und sieh auf www.wiesbadenbikemarathon.de nach - da sind die Bilder ohne Logo!


 
Sehr cool, danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Justarius (5. September 2013)

Hier das Viedeo vom Wiesbaden Bike Marathon im Rahmen der MTB CHALLENGE! 

http://youtu.be/DBnWeqzDsfY


----------



## sir.race (29. September 2013)

Hat zufällig jemand die Strecke als GPS Track aufgezeichnet?


----------

